# Central Maine - 10’ 4-Way Plow with headgear and 9’ Wing



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Got this with a truck I bought and looking to get rid of it and get into a fee, don't know a whole lot about it other than it runs off live hydros, and came off a 2006 GMC 5500


----------



## Biscayne (Jan 5, 2014)

PM sent


----------

